# Palladium refining / recovery problem



## master1008 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Members,

This is my first post in this forum. I have been following several articles and learned the platinum and gold refining techniques. Now I am facing some issues. The process which I done as:

I have received an unknown sample of platinum alloy. I rolled it and cut it into small pieces. I placed it first in nictric acid and heated it. The solution which I got is light green in colour with some white precipitate. I assume that white precipitate should be silver chloride as I have use normal tap water.

Then I prepare aqua regia and put the alloy. The reaction started and around 1 day most of the alloy got dissolved. I then heated to dissolve the remaining alloy. A white precipitate is formed which I think is silver chloride. I filter the solution and consectively evaporated the solution to remove nitric acid.

I added smb to drop gold out, filter the solution and then added nh4cl to Precipitate platinum. 

After filtering the platinum I divided the solution in 2 batch. In first batch I put dmg (dissolved in water) and got green to dark green precipitate and in 2nd batch I put nh4oh and got purple precipitate and purple solution.

Kindly advice me what can be the green and purple precipitate and the purple solution. What did I messed up. Your suggestions and advice are much appeciated.

Regards
Master1008


----------



## Lou (Dec 1, 2014)

DMG doesn't dissolve for crap in water so I don't even know what you got with that addition. If you got a purple precipitate, that may be Vaquelin's salt. Solution should be clear if you digest it in ammonia.


----------

